# [email protected] Glamorgan Hosp



## Sakura 78 (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Just wondered if anyone has had a laparoscopy at the Royal Glamorgan hospital? 
I'm due to have one there in a couple of days ( referred as a private patient through CRGW) and it's just hit me that am a bit nervous about it! Have had both a laparoscopy and laparotomy before, however, it was when I was living abroad ( both were at a small private women's hospital/clinic ) so haven't had any ops here.  I've just been told not to eat anything after midnight the night before and to turn up at 7:30 a.m. but I understand I may not be seen for at least a couple of hours after that.  I've been told I'll be staying overnight. Met the consultant and he is lovely, but just wanted some reassurance from anyone else who had been through the same thing there, what the experience was like etc,etc.  

I presume as I'll be staying overnight, I'll get lunch&dinner&breakfast the next day!! 

Thanks


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi Sakura 78,

I can't advise on the treatment you're having hun but just wanted to say that I had my HSG done at the Royal Glamorgan Hospital on Monday and both the staff and hospital were great.  Alot nice than some other hospitals I have been to and I would be more than happy to go back for any treatment, good luck I hope it all goes well x


----------



## Sakura 78 (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for the reply hun, feel better now! Lots of luck to you too


----------



## Sakura 78 (Feb 1, 2009)

Well,  I had nothing to worry about in the end, hospital, nurses&consultant all lovely.


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

Sakura 78 I'm glad it all went well for you hun, I found them to be very good and helped to put me at ease x


----------



## Babycakes80 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi Sakura,

Was gonna reply to this thread then I realised it's few months old now. Just wanted to say glad your laparoscopy went well for you at the Royal Glamorgan. I had my Lap & Dye done there too last Sept. Did you have Mr Pembridge? He did mine and he is fab, very personable. Also I had the tiniest, minimal scar in my belly button and even that isn't visible now. The nurses were fab there too I have to say. 

Thanks for your reply on my other thread too xxx


----------



## Sakura 78 (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi babycakes,

Sean Watermeyer did mine, lovely man&great bedside manner, I had nothing to worry about really, but always get nervous with hospital related things anyway.

Will go look at the other thread now


----------

